
Long Lines for Women’s Bathrooms Could Be Eliminated. Why Haven’t They Been? - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/01/women-men-bathroom-lines-wait/580993/
======
uberman
Women don't pee any slower than men. Men, being gross and all, we are willing
to pee communally, women are typically not. Does anyone really _want_ to pee
in a trough with a bunch of others watching with their wandering judging
eyes???

To achieve parity, remove urinals and place sinks above waist height (yes for
_that_ reason). Hell who am I kidding, just remove the sinks as well.

Now everyone will pee privately, in their own stall making things slower, but
no one will wash their hands speeding things up.

Bathroom parity achieved!

~~~
undersuit
Why do the sinks have to be gender specific?

~~~
londons_explore
Men pee in the sinks in the less reputable venues...

~~~
undersuit
But they already offered a solution to that.

------
GhostVII
Seems pretty absurd that the government is requiring buildings to have more
stalls for women than men. Shouldn't companies have the freedom to decide what
ratio is required for their building? Or at least to make the ratio equal? I
mean the easiest solution would be to just make it all unisex, maybe with a
separate area for urinals or something, but I don't see that happening any
time soon.

And I'm not sure why they jumped to sexism as a cause of the issue - as they
pointed out later in the article, men and women have fundamentally different
bathroom needs, and take different amounts of time.

------
smolsky
Yeah, the opposite is true in many Silicon Valley offices - the male's toilet
has a line after lunch.

~~~
Gibbon1
And people wonder why the potted fern in my office is so much healthier than
all the others.

Seriously the reason the line is so long for the women's room is because the
bosses don't care because they use the men's room.

